# mass effect 2/3 zu origin hinzufügen



## beercarrier (15. März 2014)

*mass effect 2/3 zu origin hinzufügen*

hi @ all,
sitze gerade an meinem lappi und versuche me3 zum laufen zu kriegen. das problem ist das ich nicht zu hause bin und nur ein begrenztes high-speed volumen fürs inet habe. die ausgangssituation ist folgende: ich hatte origin und me2 bzw 3 installiert. origin auf der c partition und me auf der d partition. vor einiger zeit habe ich windows neu aufgesetzt. me ist aber noch installiert. jedesmal wenn ich auf me klicke möchte er es erneut downloaden anstatt die installierte version zu finden und neu zu verbinden. die downloadinstalldatei war auf c. die anwendungsordner auf den me ordner zulegen hat nichts gebracht und das manuelle hinzufügen der me.exe datei war auch keine lösung.
bin echt kurz davor mir einen crack downzuloaden und für jede hilfe dankbar.

mfg beercarrier


----------



## hendrosch (15. März 2014)

Kurz runterladen, Origin beenden, dann das Verzeichnis wo ers hin läd suchen (im Normalfall Crogramme (x86)/origingames) steht aber auch in den Einstellungen. Da kopierst du deine vorhanden Dateien hin und startest wieder Origin.


----------



## beercarrier (15. März 2014)

*AW: mass effect 2/3 zu origin hinzufügen*

hat funktioniert. danke


----------

